# USDA: Eggs? cholesterol level better than cracked up to be



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

USDA: Eggs’ cholesterol level better than cracked up to be By Nanci Hellmich, USA TODAY Eggs have taken a beating for years because they are high in dietary cholesterol, but a new study shows that eggs today contain a lot less cholesterol than they did a decade ago. The drop in cholesterol may be because [...]

*Read More...*


----------

